# Habits of Happy People That You Can Adopt in 2015



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2014)

Here are some habits that you can adopt in 2015 to be happier...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/elyse-gorman/21-habits-of-happy-people_b_6363438.html

:happy:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2014)

This is excellent for me to read, as well as put into practice.  I don't know anything about meditating, but I especially like the first.  Forgive more.  That in itself can not just ruin my day, but I can ruin all my days by not forgiving.  For me, I also have to forgive whether the person asks or not.

Another thing I'd add to the list, since I am 62 now, is that I want to ignore any preconceived ideas, or "rules" about being 62 that are anything but "you may not be able to do it, but you can try".  I don't want to sit on my butt and say "I am 62" I can't do that, I mean, assume I can't.  I want to read more, especially about those my age and older that have accomplished lots of cool things  Today is the first day of the rest of my life.  One person's name comes to mind, Steven Hawking, oh and I never want to forget Helen Keller 

I love that quote "the only loser is the one that doesn't try" who said that anyway hugs all, Happy New Year!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2015)

> *4. Let go of things you can't control.
> *When the bus is late, the queue is long or the café runs out of your favorite salad, take a deep breath and let it wash over you like water off a duck's back. Don't allow external events to steal your inner peace and joy. Master the art of letting go.



I've been trying to do this for quite a few years now, even back when i was still working.  Pretty much not to blow any problem out of proportion in my mind, and always look at the 'big picture' to gain different perspectives.  Also, trying not to sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow!  What a full menu to choose from!  I like #13 "give without strings attached".  We can start out on a small scale and there is no limit to where we can go with it!  There all good SB!  Thanks!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice, thanks, SeaBreeze, I like this comment.....

"they realize that happiness has nothing to do with an outside sources."


----------

